# what fan??



## NiKKa (Aug 3, 2005)

k i kno like nuthin bout computers....

k recently i just bought a "A-Top XBlade AT859A-BK Black/Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 450W Power Supply"

it came with a front and side fan, and not one on the back right under the fan... but i want one so i wanna let you guys pick.....

it can be 8, 9, or 12 cms
i dont know if it needs to be 80 or 120mm
but i want it to have blue neon lights....
just find one from newegg and post it plz

edit: also i was looking at the manufacturer's site and saw these lights???
what do they do???

http://www.pccase.com/products/CCFL-Blue.html


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings and *welcome to tsf*
the lights make it "pretty" :4-umbrell 

get the big fan to exhaust in the back


----------



## NiKKa (Aug 3, 2005)

heh so gimme a idea of whats a good fan....
i dont wanna get the wrong one then break a month later...


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

get a ball bearing one - *your choice*


----------



## boji (Jul 14, 2005)

i have a CRE-AIR that is illuminated and quiet. it also moves alot of air for an 80mm. i think i would recommend that brand.


----------

